# Tips to Stop the Pumping!



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

So I have been riding for a long time and I am a good rider in my opinion. Me and my horse are jumping 3'9-4' with ease BUT my upper body pumps when I canter and I can't seem to stop it!

Anybody have any tips on how to stop it? Our arena has no mirrors (well it has one but the barn hasn't cleaned it ever so you can't see into it and it's in a bad spot anyway) so I can't even see myself so I can't see if what I am doing is helping or not.
I have tried really allowing my hands to move with the motion so my body doesn't have to move to follow the motion but that hasn't worked. I have tried to just stay still but that hasn't worked. When I am riding I FEEL like I am NOT pumping but on videos obviously I am.
Now it may stem from my weak lower leg (gonna do more work without stirrups for that one) but what else can I do.

If you need to see video of me riding to help go to the critique page under "Better, Worse, or The Same?"

Thanks


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I've have the exact same problem. I'm seriously thinking about taking riding lessons to have an instuctor help out with this little flaw..lol. So sorry I don't have any suggestions to help


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, I have an instructor. he is great for jumping but he isn't a big stickler on EQ as long as you are functional and can navigate a technical course well.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Is your horse slow? Are you pumping to subconsciously drive your horse forward? Regardless of why you do it though, you are driving him forward, and your toe periodically turns out and jabs our horse in the side with your heel. I would say really work on strengthening your leg in a correct position: even contact through your thigh, knee, and calf making sure your knee isn't pinching (which will cause your lower leg to swing back and forth or your toes you swing out and in) and making sure that you're always riding off the inside of your calf and the weight on the inside of your stirrup. Riding stirrupless will definately help out a lot! That would be my biggest recommendation. Riding in a correct 2 point (or half seat) position will also be good. One step further is an exercise Geoff Teal describes in one of his books: Get up in a half seat and squeeze your thighs and calves on your horse, but not your heel. It's an isometric exercise so you're just applying pressure, your horse shouldn't go any more forward. If your horse jumps forward when you put on pressure you're digging in your heels. If you do it correctly it'll start to burn after 10 seconds or so.  And you mentioned that you're already doing it, but continue working on keeping your hands in contact with your horse's mouth so your arms move back and forth (independantly) and your upper body stays still. It's a common fault! Hope some of this helps a bit!


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks. I am actually already doing that kind of technique. I was riding yesterday and thinking back to what the dressage instructor had said and remembered her saying to sink down into my thighs and not just ram my weight into my heels. I actually needed to but a little bit more contact into my knees (not gripping but making a more even contact through my legs) and my leg has already settled down but it takes a lot of effort so it will be a while till its strengthened up (wish I had more time before my horse show).
That being said so far it hasn't calmed down my upper body but maybe once I am fully strong in my leg it will.
My horse isn't slow and I am not meaning to push him forward with my seat (he isn't a speedy, hot horse either). but I can see that it could convey that to the horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Go back to basics. Have your instructor or a different instructor throw you on the lunge line, no stirrups or reins. Focus only on your position. You will be amazed at what that can do for you.

A trainer who can teach you how to jump but not assist you with your position? doesnt sound like a good trainer to stay with.A good trainer will be able to coach you with your aids so you can improve everything else that isnt working in sink.


----------



## Oliivia (Mar 5, 2008)

i have the same problem year ago. then i start the beginning, it's helpd alot , learning trot without stirrups( actually they were too tall for me) made my position in galopp better. I think it's depends a horse, with some I fly out the saddle and other can sit properly.


----------

